

Ask HN: How do some posts on HN only show the posted time? - cdvonstinkpot

Typically HN posts have the following info in small type below the post title:
# points,
username of author,
time elapsed since submitting,
flag this post,
# comments.<p>Then there's these that I see once in a while that only show the time elapsed since the story was submitted.<p>A screenshot of what I'm talking about:
http://imgur.com/qWD71
======
cdvonstinkpot
Clickable screenshot: <http://imgur.com/qWD71>

------
cd34
Job post for YC companies.

